# plecos and zucchini



## sonofbreeder (Jul 17, 2005)

ok i have 2 plecos about a good 6 inches long and i was wondering how much zucchini i should put in nd how long i should let it boil to sink to the bottom


----------



## Fishnut2 (Jan 18, 2005)

I use fresh zuchinni...weighed down with a spoon. There's nothing wrong with par-boiled though. Start small and add a bigger piece if they eat it overnight. Try about a 1/2" slice for starters. Don't leave it in more then 48 hours, as it will start falling apart, and foul your tank.


----------



## sonofbreeder (Jul 17, 2005)

ok thanks thats what my dad said to 1/2" peices but how long do you think i should boil it so it stays down?


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

The spoon holds it down just shove the spoon into it. Like fishnut said "you can" but you dont need to it'll be fine just putting in the tank after you skin it. Usually cooking them is for your baby plecos so they can eat it easier..


----------



## mr.dark-saint (Aug 16, 2005)

I always used a rock and a rubber band. If you want you can add a bit of fishing line that is long enough to reach bottom and out of the tank. That way you don't get your hand wet.

As for the Zuc's I'll get a whole one and cut it to size and freeze them in a bag. By freezing it it kind a makes the fibers softer like par boiling.


----------



## carnivores (Oct 16, 2005)

I went to the fish store got a plastic clip on a suctioncup stuck to the glass (used for feeding seaweed). ;-) 
I try to use a raw thick slice (about 1/4" thick) with skin on it, put skin to the glass.
I don't seem to get the falling apart and floating pieces.


----------



## Fishnut2 (Jan 18, 2005)

Any method of weighing it down is fine. Just stay away from things that are sharp (fork) or any metal that might rust or release something into the water. Also; I suggest you experiment with fresh/par-boiled/and frozen. It really comes down to what you prefer. The fish seem to like it any way it's served!


----------



## Gunnie (Jan 20, 2005)

And I don't skin my zucchini. My pleco likes that part the best!


----------



## Mr Fish (Sep 9, 2005)

I put in 1/4 of a zuchini. I have 3 plecos (two under 2", one a 3" bristlenose). The next morning it was in tatters. When I got home from work I was going to take it out, but nothing was left. They love it. (I also have loaches and ottos which like it, too)


----------

